# How Lovely



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just received a lovely gift from a poster on this forum, this person knows my weakness for cake and has sent me some lovely home baking for Easter. 
Thank you.... You know who you are!


Maiden x


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol

Better not be baked with the Egyptian style, or else you're gonna need hospital, tooooooooo damn much fat! 


Bon appetite


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Lol
> 
> Better not be baked with the Egyptian style, or else you're gonna need hospital, tooooooooo damn much fat!
> 
> ...


process of elimination - It wasn't me


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I keep asking maiden for her number, but she keeps turning me down...... 

- it wasn't me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Lol
> 
> Better not be baked with the Egyptian style, or else you're gonna need hospital, tooooooooo damn much fat!
> 
> ...




It was baked to perfection... and my favourit type of cake


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

that was sweet  wat kind of cake was it maiden?im getting hungry now!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Carrot cake.. my favourite but I am partial to a nice Victoria Sponge and a cheese scone lol

Maiden


----------

